# family planning stuff



## mideast (May 21, 2010)

My question may make you laugh and i may be called a pervert but reality is that everyone at some point and age consult either physicians or ask their friends
I am in my 40's, happily married curretly in USA and moving to UAE next month. Like many other men in their fourties, i do take herbal men sexual performace and stamina pills from Vitamin World to improve the performance every three months for 30 days. Not only this i am set on Durex Performax which has a little bit of desensitizer to prolong time.
I am moving to UAE first followed by my wife. Is it ok to bring all these things with me or will their be questions raised at the Airport since i will be alone. I also donot want my wife to bring all these things for me.
I have read about the happenings with few Brit couples and very concerned.
Can some one please let me know if i could bring both these items with me or are there same or similar products available in market.
Forgive me if you find my question offensive but i am sure many people will get the answers to the buried questions in their mind


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Interesting how no one else has answered this question!

I am sure that everything you need will be available here and provided the items do not contain any banned substances there is no problem with you bringing them in.

-


----------



## mideast (May 21, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> Interesting how no one else has answered this question!
> 
> I am sure that everything you need will be available here and provided the items do not contain any banned substances there is no problem with you bringing them in.
> 
> -


Thank you Elphaba for your reply. I myself was so surprised that no one even bothered to throw me a bone. I think all men are happy and free of Post 40 issues. Lucky them 

Thank again pal


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

> Thank you Elphaba for your reply. I myself was so surprised that no one even bothered to throw me a bone. I think all men are happy and free of Post 40 issues. Lucky them


We are all 22 with X years of experience here.


----------

